
Referential Accessibilty - marvindanig
https://bubblin.io/blog/referential-accessibility
======
cimmanom
Sorry, I like my e-reader in part because at the end of a long day it can
change font sizes to accommodate tired eyes with imperfect vision.

Yeah, this makes page numbers inconsistent.

BUT the reader also has a concept of a “location”, which is basically a
paragraph number. Why not just use those for reference instead?

~~~
marvindanig
Ability to change font-size or scaling up content on a page has nothing to do
with referential accessibility. They are orthogonal to each other in fact.

Location to paragraph is nice but not enough for referential accessibility
requirement of a classroom. No one in my class uses an eReader, it's iPad
mostly or Galaxy Tab.

